# Stretching question?



## GreauxFast (Jan 6, 2022)

Is it wise to continue LST when they start to stretch?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 6, 2022)

Absolutely. I keep doing and adjusting LST about 2 maybe 3 weeks into flower


----------



## odessa (Jul 6, 2022)

Yep. They love it. You will notice them slow down, but I agree with PopAndSonGrows, 2-3 weeks for the stretch. You will be glad you did. Even when they don't get super tall, they stretch in every direction and you can take advantage by exposing more sites to better light with LST.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 7, 2022)

Stretching

A form of torture.

Use of the rack can be traced to ancient Greece. In 356 BC it was applied to gain a confession from Herostratus.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 7, 2022)

Yeah, sometimes that’s the only way to keep them from hitting the light.


----------



## Killaki (Jul 7, 2022)

GreauxFast said:


> Is it wise to continue LST when they start to stretch?


You probably already reached harvest considering this post is 6+months old but yes it's a very good idea.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jul 7, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Stretching
> 
> A form of torture.
> 
> ...


I remember seeing a similar thing as a child at the London dungeons the whole place terrified me haha.
It was full of old torture devices from a different time!


----------



## xtsho (Jul 7, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> I remember seeing a similar thing as a child at the London dungeons the whole place terrified me haha.
> It was full of old torture devices from a different time!
> View attachment 5160020


They use to have some extremely cruel forms of punishment.


----------



## SkEE87 (Nov 15, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Yeah, sometimes that’s the only way to keep them from hitting the light.


Lol I have grown a lot of plants that ended up sideways towards the end. sometimes i wrap it around like one of those twirling led christmas trees.


----------



## simpleleaf (Nov 24, 2022)

xtsho said:


> They use to have some extremely cruel forms of punishment.


Judging by news of current events, _they_ still do.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 24, 2022)

simpleleaf said:


> Judging by news of current events, _they_ still do.


Unfortunately for many that is true.


----------



## singlecoiled (Nov 30, 2022)

Yep, I've had to train all the way into mid to late flower trying to keep all the bud equal in rank... ( The plant gives special priviledges to the highest top---I believe is equal rights so keep them all even)

important note: As the plant progesses into mid to late flowering, the stems stiffen up greatly and can break easily, so be very careful training an older plant. The chutes that were once bendy and flexible turn into something as hard as wood. I've broken a few even being careful....


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 1, 2022)

singlecoiled said:


> Yep, I've had to train all the way into mid to late flower trying to keep all the bud equal in rank... ( The plant gives special priviledges to the highest top---I believe is equal rights so keep them all even)
> 
> important note: As the plant progesses into mid to late flowering, the stems stiffen up greatly and can break easily, so be very careful training an older plant. The chutes that were once bendy and flexible turn into something as hard as wood. I've broken a few even being careful....


Yep. And the shitty part, when you break a woody branch with a fat bud on it, it's not gona heal, you've very likely lost that branch/bud.


----------



## Grow Monster (Dec 11, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Yep. And the shitty part, when you break a woody branch with a fat bud on it, it's not gona heal, you've very likely lost that branch/bud.


I've taped up whole plants. Even when completely severed. Tape is our best friend in them situations.


----------

